# Optoma HD70 Display Menu Problem



## kandginab (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have an Optoma HD70 projector, which I purchased to replace an HD35 with a bad board. I am having difficulty accessing the display menu opotions for Vertical and Horizontal Shift. The menus for the HD35 and HD70 are exactly the same, but on the HD70 a number of the menu options appear to be disabled.

Would anybody be able to tell me why? and how I may activate them?

Thanks in advance.

Gord


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, I have the 72 so I am not sure if the remotes are the same but on mine you can directly access those adjustments with a button on the remote. If yours is the same you might try that if you haven't already.


----------



## kandginab (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi there,

Thanks for the response, out remotes are probably the same, as I have the same buttons for V and H shift. However, they don't do anything, and when I go into the menu itself, it is greyed out and not accessible.
Any idea why it may be greyed out? I was thinking the unit may need a firmware update, but can't find one for the HD70.

Thanks

Gord


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

It depends also on how you have it hooked up and that could limit what menu options are available.


----------

